# Character backstory.



## AGNOSCO (Jan 30, 2012)

sup guys, i am having a huge difficulties writing a backstory for my character, basicly i know what i want to write but when i do it sounds like shit.
like most things really i always have problems putting my thoughts onto paper. 

anyone got any tips?


----------



## Cain (Jan 30, 2012)

I've written several short backstories for a RP game I'm running in Forum Games. If you're interested, I could forward some of them to you?


----------



## wolfy20 (Jan 30, 2012)

I think you should just write it down no matter how dumb it sounds and then read over it to see what parts you think need changing.


----------



## Zydala (Jan 30, 2012)

questions: is it the actual format of the backstory that sounds terrible, or are you at odds with some of the _concepts_ in the characters backstory? sometimes you'll find no matter how many times you write something, it always sounds kinda bad. If that starts happening it's not a bad idea to re-evaluate that part and see if something's actually bothering you about it.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jan 30, 2012)

Pour your mind on the paper, spellcheck it and THEN, change it over time.  Don't try to do it all at once, you WILL skip minor details here and there and only remember them later.


----------



## Kitutal (Jan 30, 2012)

just write it all out, however bad it looks, fix anything you can see how, then leave it a bit, get on with the actual forwards story, and change whatever needs it as you go and develop the character through their actions. Supposedly if you let the characters do what they want, then just watch and record events, they seem more real than if you try to force them into situations you chose long before developing them fully.


----------



## Aeturnus (Jan 30, 2012)

I agree with those who say just write it out and go over it later.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jan 31, 2012)

It's a backstory.  No one is going to/should ever see it but you.  Don't worry about what it sounds like, because you're basically just taking notes so you can employ them intelligently in a story later.
Unless you mean you need help with a story in which you describe a character's backstory.  In which case, see all the stickies up at the top of this forum, or if you have a specific question, ask away here.  Or post a link to the story in the critique subforum.  Lots of options to choose from.


----------



## Osiris the jackal (Mar 11, 2012)

M. Le Renard said:


> It's a backstory.  No one is going to/should ever see it but you.  Don't worry about what it sounds like, because you're basically just taking notes so you can employ them intelligently in a story later.
> Unless you mean you need help with a story in which you describe a character's backstory.  In which case, see all the stickies up at the top of this forum, or if you have a specific question, ask away here.  Or post a link to the story in the critique subforum.  Lots of options to choose from.



What if he adds the backstory in as a series of flashbacks that are triggered at certain moments.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Mar 11, 2012)

You know... the OP posted once and then disappeared, and it's been three months, so I'm calling this thread deceased.


----------

